# Bean There...Done That.   Everything Beans!



## Meanderer

While "beating the bush baked beans" on the shelf,we discovered bourbon beans.  They are great!  What kind of beans have you bean into?


----------



## Falcon

Sounds like the old service stations; Get gas and get drunk here.


----------



## Meanderer

HAHA!  Good one John!


----------



## Lee

Does anyone make baked beans from scratch any more? I cheat, sautee some onions, open a can, a little brown sugar and pass it off as home made.


----------



## Meanderer

These are Bourbon with Brown Sugar.  They have three other kinds, which we haven't tried.  They gotta be way easier and better than home made.


----------



## Twixie

I love beans...any sort...but my all time favourites are borlotti beans cooked with smoked ham..tomato and garlic sauce...and a crusty french loaf...yums!


----------



## Meanderer

That sounds good....Borlotti beans are new to me!

Borlotti Beans with Garlic and Olive Oil:  http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/borlotti-beans-with-garlic-and-olive-oil


----------



## RadishRose

OH YUM!

I like soup made with cannellini beans


----------



## Shirley




----------



## jujube

I'll take an order of bourbon beans.......but hold the beans, please.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## rkunsaw

Lee said:


> Does anyone make baked beans from scratch any more? I cheat, sautee some onions, open a can, a little brown sugar and pass it off as home made.



Mine are much the same, Lee. I might add bacon or ground beef at times. The cheapest pork and beans do fine and turn out better than those expensive ready to eat canned baked beans.


----------



## Meanderer

*Jedi Beans*


http://www.rhapsody.com/artist/aint-no-djs-2/album/jedi-beans (click link to hear song)


----------



## Ameriscot

We don't make baked beans, but my chef....hubby...uses beans/legumes a lot in veggie chili and veggie curry.  Kidney beans, black eyes peas, chickpeas, butterbeans, etc.  We buy them dried and he cooks them first in the pressure cooker.


----------



## Pappy

Grandma Browns baked beans. Hard to find but are delicious. Sprinkle some vinegar on them and enjoy.


----------



## Pappy

I just looked them up and they are on Amazon if anyone is interested.


----------



## Meanderer

We've been getting Bourbon beans!


----------



## Pappy

Love them, Jim. We get them down here.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube

I cheat on the baked beans, too.  When I really want to make something extra, I used canned baked beans (always Bush's) and add onions, green peppers, cubed ham and pineapple chunks.  Throw in some extra ketchup, spicy mustard and brown sugar and you have some major yum-yums.


----------



## Meanderer

One dish I like to make is Wiener Bean-pot casserole.  I plan to try smoked sausage sliced into it instead of ball park wieners (pork & chicken)


----------



## Debby

Shirley said:


>



I think that the more often you eat beans and lentils and such, the less problems you have. Maybe it takes a certain sort of gut flora (or is that gut fauna ?) to deal with all that fibre?  Could that explain the average persons difficulties with beans do you think?


----------



## jujube

In the words of the immortal somebody......

Beans, beans, the musical fruit,
the more you eat, the more you toot.
The more you toot, the better you feel.
So let's eat beans for every meal!


----------



## Pappy

Then there is always this kind of bean.


----------



## Ameriscot

Debby said:


> I think that the more often you eat beans and lentils and such, the less problems you have. Maybe it takes a certain sort of gut flora (or is that gut fauna ?) to deal with all that fibre?  Could that explain the average persons difficulties with beans do you think?



We eat a lot of beans and I eat high fibre.  Not saying I never fart.    But when we were gone for two months eating Thai food that did not have beans, we noticed an....umm..increase after eating beans.  nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> In the words of the immortal somebody......
> 
> Beans, beans, the musical fruit,
> the more you eat, the more you toot.
> The more you toot, the better you feel.
> So let's eat beans for every meal!



Or the other one....

Beans, beans good for the heart
the more you eat the more you fart.
The more you fart the better you feel.
Let's have beans for every meal.  

And we're supposed to be mature adults.  layful:  LOL.


----------



## Glinda

I love beans and lentils.  My brother makes the classic New England style baked beans - delish!

I've always wondered about the Brit favorite "Beans on Toast".  Well, sure you can just throw some beans on a piece of toast but is there a really proper way to do it?  Is there a certain type or brand of beans or bread you should use?  Do you butter the toast?  How about sandwich style?  This could get really complicated and I need you Brits to clarify, please.


----------



## Cookie

I'm a bean eater from way back. One of my favorites is channa daal, not too spicy with onions and tomato.  Great with basmati rice or naan & yogurt. If you soak your beans for a long time (overnight) before cooking, it reduces gas.  Ginger also helps.


----------



## Ameriscot

Glinda said:


> I love beans and lentils.  My brother makes the classic New England style baked beans - delish!
> 
> I've always wondered about the Brit favorite "Beans on Toast".  Well, sure you can just throw some beans on a piece of toast but is there a really proper way to do it?  Is there a certain type or brand of beans or bread you should use?  Do you butter the toast?  How about sandwich style?  This could get really complicated and I need you Brits to clarify, please.



I'll never understand beans on toast.  It's just some beans in tomato sauce on a slice of toasted white bread as far as I can tell, I don't think it's buttered.  No thanks.  A full Scottish or English breakfast includes the same kind of beans and I like them then.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I'm a bean eater from way back. One of my favorites is channa daal, not too spicy with onions and tomato.  Great with basmati rice or naan & yogurt. If you soak your beans for a long time (overnight) before cooking, it reduces gas.  Ginger also helps.



My hubby soaks beans overnight but still cooks them in the pressure cooker before adding them to a dish.  I sometimes make a veggie soup and always add some kind of lentils to it.


----------



## Cookie

Ameriscot said:


> My hubby soaks beans overnight but still cooks  them in the pressure cooker before adding them to a dish.  I sometimes  make a veggie soup and always add some kind of lentils to it.



He's definitely doing it right, AS. Chick peas and some beans seem to take  forever to cook without a pressure cooker. I admit I'll use canned chick  peas and kidney beans and still find them needing more cooking. I like  the yellowy orange split lentils that cook super fast and come out very  creamy, and nice when lightly spiced and and eaten with chappatis.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> He's definitely doing it right, AS. Chick peas and some beans seem to take  forever to cook without a pressure cooker. I admit I'll use canned chick  peas and kidney beans and still find them needing more cooking. I like  the yellowy orange split lentils that cook super fast and come out very  creamy, and nice when lightly spiced and and eaten with chappatis.



Ours are always dried, in fact he just came home with a 2 kg bag of chickpeas.  But I did buy a tin of chickpeas last week to put in a pasta salad - mostly because I'm too lazy and don't even know how to use the pressure cooker. 

We eat some type of veggie curry or chili almost every night, just different veggies, protein, sause, spices, etc.  Easy one pot dinners with basmati rice.  

Lentils are usually in soups for us.  Love chappatis and naan bread but I'm almost always counting calories.


----------



## Meanderer

I Love Beans!


----------



## Meanderer

Glinda said:


> I love beans and lentils.  My brother makes the classic New England style baked beans - delish!
> 
> I've always wondered about the Brit favorite "Beans on Toast".  Well, sure you can just throw some beans on a piece of toast but is there a really proper way to do it?  Is there a certain type or brand of beans or bread you should use?  Do you butter the toast?  How about sandwich style?  This could get really complicated and I need you Brits to clarify, please.



Here's a serving of Beans On Toast!


----------



## oakapple

I had beans on toast today at lunch time! Heinz beans are the best, beans in tomato sauce heated with a small pat of butter, and served on top of a slice of buttered toast. Yum.


----------



## jujube

Ameriscot said:


> Or the other one....
> 
> Beans, beans good for the heart
> the more you eat the more you fart.
> The more you fart the better you feel.
> Let's have beans for every meal.
> 
> *And we're supposed to be mature adults.* layful:  LOL.



I want to go on record....I have NEVER claimed to be mature.  I may grow old, but I'll never grow up.


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda said:


> I love beans and lentils.  My brother makes the classic New England style baked beans - delish!
> 
> I've always wondered about the Brit favorite "Beans on Toast".  Well, sure you can just throw some beans on a piece of toast but is there a really proper way to do it?  Is there a certain type or brand of beans or bread you should use?  Do you butter the toast?  How about sandwich style?  This could get really complicated and I need you Brits to clarify, please.



It really is just a matter of opening a can of beans heating them up, and throwing them on a slice of toasted bread... it's just a matter of personal taste whether you butter the bread ( I always do)..or what type of bread you use,..I always use freshly baked white bread for beans on toast ( I use wholemeal for mostly everything else) , then I grate a tiny amount  of mozzarella or sometimes Stilton cheese..and just eat it like that. I always used to eat Heinz baked beans..all the supermarket own brand beans are horrid...but now I prefer Branston Baked beans they taste far less sweet than Heinz and the sauce is thicker.

My husband eats baked beans cold straight out of the tin...he doesn't eat bread at all now but when he did he would just heat the beans up stir in some Worcester sauce and some hot pepper sauce, and serve them up on a couple of  toasted white freshly baked thick slices of bread..


----------



## Glinda

hmmmm . . . not a big fan of white bread but I do like the cheese on top idea.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> I want to go on record....I have NEVER claimed to be mature.  I may grow old, but I'll never grow up.



Same here!  And being silly is good for you. :grin:


----------



## hollydolly

Glinda said:


> hmmmm . . . not a big fan of white bread but I do like the cheese on top idea.



Me neither but baked beans just don't taste right on wholemeal bread..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Lon

I have found that most cannibals like and prefer HUMAN BEINGS


----------



## Falcon

Lon......GROAN !        (LOL)


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Pinto beans song[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee bean art


----------



## jujube

I once opened a can of Bush's Baked Beans.  As I picked it up off the counter, the bottom fell off, dumping the beans on the floor.  Apparently, the bottom wasn't sealed properly (or at all) and the vacuum was the only thing holding the bottom on.  What a mess.  I emailed the company, giving them the numbers off the can and they sent me coupons for five cans.  That was handled well, I thought.


----------



## Meanderer

Could've been worse!

[h=1]We've bean hit! Terrified couple woken by huge blast feared bomb had gone off in their home…only to discover tin of beans has exploded.[/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oken-tin-beans-explodes-kitchen-cupboard.html


----------



## Ameriscot

That is scary that a tin of beans would explode!


Our bean shelf.  The bottles in the back are lentils.


----------



## Ameriscot

Back in the 90's a boyfriend and I loved to eat at Mexican restaurants.  Once we brought my son and while BF was in the bathroom our meals came.  I took out a bottle of Beano and put some on his beans, son and I giggling.  A waiter was watching us suspiciously but didn't say anything.  Probably thought we were poisoning him!


----------



## RadishRose

That coffee bean art is great!


----------



## Ameriscot

Ever eat chocolate covered coffee beans!  Yummy! But if you eat too many, you won't sleep for days.


----------



## Meanderer

Ameriscot said:


> Ever eat chocolate covered coffee beans!  Yummy! But if you eat too many, you won't sleep for days.


Never knew you could eat coffee beans!


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Conor Collins makes Jack Nicholson out of coffee beans....in 18 hours[/h]


----------



## Meanderer

Jumping Beans!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Shirley

Jack


----------



## Meanderer

Times...up!  (To weeks)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

KFC TV Spot, 'Bucket & Beans' Featuring Darrell Hammond
http://www.ispot.tv/ad/73dJ/kfc-bucket-and-beans-featuring-darrell-hammond (SEE VIDEO)





...and if I could, I'd put chicken in the lemonade!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

We discovered the quirkiest little jelly beans....41 flavors!layful:

41 Flavors:  Boysenberry, Wild Cherry, Buttered Popcorn, Tiramisu, Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie, Strawberry Daiquiri, French Vanilla, Honey, Lemon Meringue, Tutti Frutti, Green Apple, Pink Grapefruit, Pomegranate, Watermelon, Roasted Marshmallow, Wow! Chocolate, Baja Margarita, Tangerine, Superfruit Fusion, Coconut, Ice Cream Cake, Bubble Gum, Orange 'N Creme, Spicy Cinnamon, Cotton Candy, Key Lime, Root Beer, Pineapple, Peach, Very Blue, Red Delicious, Pina Colada, Raspberry, Mango, Sour Cherry, Java, Perfectly Pear, Fruit Punch, Licorice, Strawberry Cheesecake, Blueberry.

40 oz


----------



## debbie in seattle

We've discovered Bush's in a small can which is perfect for us.   Cost $1 at Walmart.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> We discovered the quirkiest little jelly beans....41 flavors!layful:


Can you tell the difference? How about with eyes closed?


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Can you tell the difference? How about with eyes closed?



It is not easy.  I try to make a game out of it, and eat them one, at a time.  The bubblegum and pink grapefruit are the same color.  The coffee and rootbeer are the same color.  It is just fun eating them.layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> It is not easy.  I try to make a game out of it, and eat them one, at a time.  The bubblegum and pink grapefruit are the same color.  The coffee and rootbeer are the same color.  It is just fun eating them.layful:


What does "VERY BLUE" taste like?    layful:  It does sound kind of fun.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

Irish Green Beans


----------



## Pappy

Oh oh, wrong bean.


----------



## RadishRose

Eat more beans!

http://beaninstitute.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Nutritional-value-of-dry-beans_handout.pdf

Because of their nutritional composition, these economical foods have the potential to improve the diet quality and long-term health of those who consume beans regularly. The purpose of this publication is to provide evidence-based nutrition and health information about beans, preparation tips, sample recipes and references for further study. 

https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/publication...-health-benefits-preparation-and-use-in-menus


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ina

I can always eat a bowl of butter beans cooked with ham hocks, onions, and bell peppers, and corn bread puts it over the top. :wave:


----------



## terry123

Love the bourbon beans and Falcon, you are a hoot to read your posts!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Meanderer

DIY - Bean Art


----------



## Bajabob

i guess that wouldn't be considered a great crime, just a minor transgression !


----------



## NancyNGA

Barney's Beanery and Columbo

Columbo was a dedicated chili-head.  He ate chili every day, but he ordered chili WITH beans, and chili WITHOUT beans, on alternate days -- for "variety." 






_"He liked his chili with salt, a little ketchup, and most importantly, with a huge fistful of saltine crackers crushed into it. He seemed to enjoy the ritual of crushing the crackers and stirring them into the bowl, and he explains: 'Y'see, it's the crackers that make the dish.' "_






The diner episodes were based on a famous restaurant in Los Angeles, opened around 1922.  Barney's Beanery has expanded to several locations since then. Filming was actually done on set in the studio.


----------



## Camper6

Romano beans from scratch. Soaked overnight, actually longer because they absorbed the water.  I had to add some.

Then what I do is put them in a jar in the refrigerator.  I only take out enough for one meal at a time.

I make them with sausages.  Any kind of sausages.  I cook the sausages first.  Add onions, broth, and simmer.  

Oh and I always use the immersion blender on half of the dish.  It just makes for a smoother dish.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Always B&M beans with onions. I doctor them up with bacon,more onions and my hubby likes them loaded with molasses. I did make them from scratch a few times but didn't think it was worth the effort. Growing up it was always Campbell's baked beans straight from the can and my Mom never heated them up. I don't know why. Maybe my Dad preferred them that way. Same thing with stewed tomatoes. Always cold. My hubby thought I was crazy the first time I put them on the table cold.


----------



## Granny B.

My favorite by far is the cocoa bean.  :chocolate:


----------



## IKE

Give me a big bowl of pinto beans and large piece of cornbread and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## debbie in seattle

We buy mini cans of Bush's Grillin' beans.    Regular sized cans are way too much for us, mini cans are perfect.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ghost busting bean dip


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## terry123

rkunsaw said:


> Mine are much the same, Lee. I might add bacon or ground beef at times. The cheapest pork and beans do fine and turn out better than those expensive ready to eat canned baked beans.


That's what I do, start with pork and beans and add to it.  Always add La. Hot sauce too.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Greasy Prospector Pork & Beans!


----------



## Meanderer

Top 5 Bare Basic Black Bean & Rice Survival Recipes For SHTF

"You probably have a nice stash of rice and beans (if you don’t, you should!), but have you ever thought about serving them day after day?
How would you make the meals creative?  What could you do to avoid a bad case of food fatigue, or mutiny?

"The three most stockpiled items are bullets, beans (tied with rice), and bandages. When it comes to the beans most preppers are in for a shock.

"Sure, they may have an ample supply sitting in a closet but they don’t know how cook them day after day to make the most of them.
Rice is rich in starch, and an excellent source of energy. Beans are rich in protein, and contain other minerals. Put the two together and you have a virtual super food with all the essential amino acids and enough calories to keep you moving.

"Eating plain old beans and rice every day is about as fun as chewing on cardboard. Again I ask the preppers out there, How would you make the meals creative?  What could you do to avoid a bad case of food fatigue, or flat out mutiny?
You need to collect, print out, and try a list of recipes with your family/group/dog and make a simple cookbook of your favorites. I recommend at least a dozen different recipes, that way you never eat the same thing in one week".


----------



## NancyNGA

Leather Britches

Does anyone remember leather britches? "_In Appalachia the term "Leather Britches" is used to describe string beans strung on strings and hung up on porches to dry."_ When I left home I took one string of dried green beans my grandfather gave me.  Maybe I thought I'd need it for food one day. lol. Kept it for decades, doubt I would throw it away, but can't find it now.


----------



## Meanderer

More on leather britches: An Old-Time Southern Method of Preserving Beans
This old-time Southern method of drying and preserving green beans and wax beans is a great organic way to store your bean crop for the winter.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Leather Britches
> 
> Does anyone remember leather britches? "_In Appalachia the term "Leather Britches" is used to describe string beans strung on strings and hung up on porches to dry."_ When I left home I took one string of dried green beans my grandfather gave me. Maybe I thought I'd need it for food one day. lol. Kept it for decades, doubt I would throw it away, but can't find it now
> .



I can't imagine what it must have been like to only have a few strings of dried green beans and a crock of slimy salt pork to last you until your garden started to produce some food. 

No wonder the oldtimers looked forward to eating dandelion greens, wild garlic, fiddlehead ferns, and cowslips!

I'm so thankful that I live in a world filled with drive-in windows! layful:


----------



## RadishRose

This is a new one on me.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

I never cared for pork and beans, Boston baked beans, those kinds with the sugary red sauce. I do love all other beans and bean soups.


----------



## Seeker

IKE said:


> Give me a big bowl of pinto beans and large piece of cornbread and I'm a happy camper.View attachment 40451



Yes! and don't forget the onion.


----------



## debodun

A recipe I developed for BBQ-style baked beans:

*Three Bean Baked Beans (a savory bean casserole)*


3 -15 oz. cans of three different colored beans, drained (I find black beans, navy beans and pinto beans work well, but have also used black eyes peas, soy beans, pink beans and Great Northern beans in combos)

1 cup cooked ham cut in ¼” cubes or 2 cans chunk ham, flaked (the meat may be omitted if you desire a vegetarian style dish)
Mix all above ingredients together in a cooking pot.  


Prepare sauce:
½ cup chili sauce
½ cup barbecue sauce
¼ cup dark molasses
¼ cup steak sauce
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp. brown prepared mustard (or 1 tsp. dry powdered mustard)
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. onion powder
(below ingredients are optional, if you desire a more spicy variety)

½ tsp. cayenne pepper
1 Tbsp. Tabasco sauce

Mix all sauce ingredients in a small saucepan and warm to a simmer, stirring occasionally. When warm, pour over beans and mix to distribute. Bake at 350[SUP]o[/SUP] for 1 hour until hot and bubbly.


----------



## hearlady

Black bean brownies are really good!


----------

